# Toners and toning.



## BubbaBear (Nov 18, 2015)

Being as my area of interest is vintage cameras and photography I like the effect toning made on my photographs years ago. As most of you know I am returning to the darkroom after a forty year absence. I just turned 62 and am disabled. My question is about the process used for toning. Back when I did it before I bought a kit. It contained a bleach and a toner. It was a two step process.  First the print was bleached and then placed in the toner to add the color. I was placing an order for paper and film at B&H and noticed toners. But that's all I see. No bleach or mention of any.  Is the process different today. Can someone give me a short course on toning. Thanks.


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 18, 2015)

What you're recalling from years ago was specifically Kodak Sepia Toner. Many other toners existed then and fewer exist today. There were and remain single bath toning processes. Toning can be done for either/or color and permanence. Old coffee grounds works pretty well.

Joe


----------



## BubbaBear (Nov 18, 2015)

Ysarex said:


> What you're recalling from years ago was specifically Kodak Sepia Toner. Many other toners existed then and fewer exist today. There were and remain single bath toning processes. Toning can be done for either/or color and permanence. Old coffee grounds works pretty well.
> 
> Joe


Thank you. Kodak Sepia Toner was what I was thinking of.  What's is the closest I can get to that today? And are there any specific products I can get from B&H that are recommended.


----------



## Alexr25 (Nov 19, 2015)

You mean something like this Photographers' Formulary Toner for Black & White 06-0035 B&H


----------



## BubbaBear (Nov 19, 2015)

Alexr25 said:


> You mean something like this Photographers' Formulary Toner for Black & White 06-0035 B&H


Thank you, I think that's exactly what I want.


----------



## timor (Nov 19, 2015)

Maybe this would be of help ?
Lloyd Erlick  -  What I have Learned about Selenium Toner (KRST)
If you want sepia toning better use FB papers RC papers do not tone to well. In any case, as I demonstrated in other thread, good warm paper could be developed as sepia without the need of toning. Get good FB paper like Ilford Art 300, Bergger VC CM (I never tried VB) or Oriental Warm will achieve sepia when proper developer is used.


----------

